# JKD punching and power generation/structure



## Radhnoti (Apr 8, 2011)

I've just read an article about the connection between boxing and JKD:
http://www.proboxing-fans.com/the-l...ne-do-in-the-worlds-of-boxing-and-mma_040811/

A few sections jumped out at me, as they always do, when the influence of boxing on JKD is discussed.  From the article: "...Lee aimed to mimic the body mechanics and power generation that helped Jack Dempsey level his opposition...","...Shannon noted that he would stand in front of a mirror as he watched  boxing films and mimic some of the moves and follow along. and "More specifically, the Bruce Lee Foundation website maintains that  within Jeet Kune Do, the vertical-fist jab, proper alignment, striking  surface, hip rotation, and kinetic chain sequence all come from boxing.

Bearing in mind that my exposure to JKD is only from books and articles, here's my question.

It seems to me that (maybe not all, but a lot of) JKD's punching follows the "center-line" theory from wing-chun. Certainly I'd say the straight blast does so.  Sort of a compact stance, elbows down, hand moving straight in simultaneously deflecting an opponent's hands while delivering your own strike from a solid base. Each part of your body adding it's own mass and momentum channeled into that forward center-line thrust.

The boxing I've been exposed to utilizes what I've been taught is the "hinge principle".  Even the jab, done properly, is a sort of rotational movement "hinged" on your lead foot.  The angle of attack (coming more from the outside, at least as far out as your shoulder) necessitates rotating your hand to a horizontal punch to strike with the last 3 knuckles.

How are these two seemingly different techniques for punching power generation smoothly combined in JKD?  Or have I misstated JKD's reliance on Wing Chun's structure?  Any insight is greatly appreciated.  My personal stake here is my current instructor is a great fan of vertical fist wing chun (actually hsing-i) style punching, and my old base style and many "camps" I attend focus on boxing style punching.  I find it difficult...so far...to switch gears from one punching style to the other, it's an "either-or" proposition for me.  I'm interested to see if it's a question JKD has already answered for me.  Thanks for your time.


----------



## Radhnoti (Apr 16, 2011)

Maybe someone could explain the difference between boxing vertical and JKD straight?
My boxing coach wouldn't even acknowledge the existence of a vertical  punch in boxing. (Well, that's not true, he accepted a vertical fist uppercut.)  The rotation (as in fist,arm,shoulder,torso,and waist  rotating around the "hinge" of the lead foot) that he insists is a part  of EVERY boxing punch makes vertical punching a recipe for an injured  wrist since the hand comes from well outside the center line.
Another problem I have is transitioning between the more compact "in tight" vertical punching structure I've been taught and the wider rotational setup I've been shown in boxing.  My  problem may just be a lack of exposure to different ways of doing  things.  Maybe my idea that JKD heavily focuses on centerline strikes is off base?  For me, it seems like I can either "spar JKD style" or "spar boxing style".
Thanks for any tips you guys can offer.


----------



## Indie12 (Apr 18, 2011)

It's pretty hard to fully explain it without having a demonstration/explanation along with it. There's soo much involved with the JKD punch as opposed to the Boxing Lateral.


----------



## Thunder Foot (May 2, 2011)

Radhnoti,
I would say you're on the right track by asking questions. Firstly, keep in mind that people can do things differently, whether boxing or Wing Chun. 2 boxing coaches can have 2 completely different skill sets which may be based on an individual's (or their own) style/attributes. Wing Chun, there are various lineages of even the people who practice Ip Man's lineage; another example of differences.
With that in mind, I would say that JKD relies heavily on  centerline theory... but that doesn't necessarily mean this or that type of punch. When you have a moment, take a read of Jack Dempsey's "Championship Fighting" as there you will find many methods and strategies you may not have thought to exist in boxing. Things like vertical fist, power line, whip power to name a few are all detailed in the book and may not be common placed in today's sport.

All in all, there's so many variables which make it hard to describe doing "this" or "that", but hopefully this gives you a starting point to begin building some references.


----------

